# Which Trek? 7.1 FX / 7000 / Navigator



## AC1 (May 5, 2009)

Hi All,

New to biking and I think I've narrowed it down to the 7.1 FX or 7000. (A bike store advised against the Navigator).

Anyone got any views / reviews? Or other suggestions?

I'll mainly be riding around Manhattan - just getting around & for exercise. No racing planned.

Don't really want to spend more than $400 but would love to find something even cheaper.

Also - anyone got any views on how important it is to go for WSD? Getting mixed opinions...

THANKS!!


----------



## Douglas525 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm guessing I'm too late for this post, but maybe the next guy can get something out of this. I chose the 7.1 over the 7000 for the lighter weight. My typical rides are between 10 and 30 miles, and I have to carry the bike up to a fourth floor apartment. It does fine on the Manhattan streets--even the rougher pavement and the brick roads. I've also taken it onto hard-packed dirt trails in parks and along the rivers where the sidewalk gets spotty, and the handling is fine. Check out my complete review, if you like, at http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/bike_path/fx/71fx/ under the name DougNYC.


----------

